# Echolot: Ersatzteile für Eagle Strata 128



## Carphunter81 (8. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

kam gestern von nem Angelurlaub zurück und hab mir dazu von nem Freund das Eagle Echolot Strata 128 geliehen.

War jedoch nicht sonderlich erfolgreich.

Der Transportkoffer (portable Version) ist mir runtergefallen und der Tragegriff abgebrochen und mir ist der Geber mit Tite-Lok Halterung über Bord gefallen und liegt jetzt auf dem Grund des Po´s.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen, wo ich nun folgende Teile möglichst günstig neu bekomme?
- neuer Koffer
- neuer Geber
- Tite-Lok Halterung

Für baldmöglichste Info wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Jirko (9. April 2008)

*AW: Echolot: Ersatzteile für Eagle Strata 128*

nabend claus #h

such mal via google nach nem HS-WSBK geber, der auch kompatibel zum strata ist... portablekoffer einfach nen alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt und nen büschn bohren, schrauben, ferddig  #h


----------

